# Stone's Trike "Honor Roll"



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

So I promised my son that if he brought me home good grades he could get a trike. After that all good grades would get him a new upgrades. Well two years later and lot's of A's and B's and this is where he is at.
Christmas gift








With the spring








Without the spring


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

His end of the year report card earned him an air ride system done by D&A Customs


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

He rode the bike like that for a while until the next grades came out. We combined grades and Christmas gift and got parts made by Raul from Socios Bike CLub
Sissy Bar








Forks








Handle Bars








Fenders


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

LOOKS GOOD USO U MUST BE PROUD OF YOUR SON. CAN'T WAIT FOR MY SON TO GO TO SCHOOL.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

His next upgrade was a little audio work by D&A Customs again.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

A few shots with most of the parts on right before we broke it all down.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

After tear down. Wife wasn't too happy with the living room.








Parts








Ready for DC Customs to get that special touch








Ready for chrome shop








Off to the engraver


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 18 2011, 01:20 PM~20579752
> *After tear down. Wife wasn't too happy with the living room.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Got some stuff back from the chrome shop but everything else will be kept secret till the Socios show at the end of the month.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wow: that trike gonna look sickk!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+May 18 2011, 01:06 PM~20579619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks we're building based on his grades. Still going to ride it. Being rideable is his biggest thing.


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

Looking good can't wait for it to be done! Ur son on lucky kid!
My kids r my motivation not the comp..or other clubs keep it up da good work!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 18 2011, 03:11 PM~20580076
> *Thanks Uso. Yeah I'm proud of him. He's a good kid with good grades and all his teachers love him.
> :wave:
> Thanks we're building based on his grades. Still going to ride it. Being rideable is his biggest thing.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 18 2011, 01:23 PM~20579769
> *Got some stuff back from the chrome shop but everything else will be kept secret till the Socios show at the end of the month.
> 
> 
> ...


 what chrome shop u use chrome is hella clean


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 18 2011, 02:23 PM~20579769
> *Got some stuff back from the chrome shop but everything else will be kept secret till the Socios show at the end of the month.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 18 2011, 02:23 PM~20579769
> *Got some stuff back from the chrome shop but everything else will be kept secret till the Socios show at the end of the month.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 18 2011, 06:11 PM~20580076
> *Thanks Uso. Yeah I'm proud of him. He's a good kid with good grades and all his teachers love him.
> :wave:
> Thanks we're building based on his grades. Still going to ride it. Being rideable is his biggest thing.*


 :biggrin: it's a good motivation source!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@May 18 2011, 02:45 PM~20580268
> *what chrome shop u use chrome is hella clean
> *


We sent it out to Ventura Polish and Plating down in LA. They did good work and the price wasn't too bad.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Very clean build so far bro.... can't wait til I see this sucka done


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

can we see a video of the trike in action with the air cylinder and were did you get them from :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 18 2011, 07:34 PM~20582281
> *Very clean build so far bro.... can't wait til I see this sucka done
> *


Thanks. It's pretty much done just waiting on final touches on the paint and then we'll put it back together for the Socios show.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

A little sneak peak. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 19 2011, 01:14 PM~20587000
> *Nice
> *


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 18 2011, 01:57 PM~20579538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 20 2011, 06:37 PM~20596307
> *Sick.. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks but it looks nothing like that anymore.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 20 2011, 08:03 PM~20596455
> *Thanks but it looks nothing like that anymore.
> *



Yeah, I know. I was just admiring its classic lines.

My Impala may have candy paint with Gold D's but every time I see a nice classic, I still stare.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 20 2011, 07:40 PM~20596676
> *Yeah, I know. I was just admiring its classic lines.
> 
> My Impala may have  candy paint with Gold D's but every time I see a nice classic, I still stare.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT USO


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 19 2011, 01:05 PM~20586923
> *A little sneak peak.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Hernan??


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 20 2011, 11:17 PM~20596933
> *Looks good. Hernan??
> *


no looks like a sissy bar :uh:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+May 20 2011, 08:17 PM~20596933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 09:05 PM~20597194
> *no looks like a sissy bar  :uh:
> *


No shit sherlock :uh: :happysad:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 21 2011, 08:23 AM~20598824
> *No shit sherlock :uh:  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 21 2011, 06:05 AM~20598178
> *No I went with Miguel Chavez. He does all of Jagsters stuff
> :biggrin:
> *


*yeah that vato gets down,he did my forks
nice trike by da way...*


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 22 2011, 12:08 PM~20604418
> *yeah that vato gets down,he did my forks
> nice trike by da way...
> *


Yeah he does. Just opened up all the engraving and DAMN!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 22 2011, 01:11 PM~20604430
> *Yeah he does. Just opened up all the engraving and DAMN!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


yup... :biggrin: 
dats wut i say wen i 1st seen my shit...
ur gettin all chrome?twotone or wut?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 22 2011, 12:11 PM~20604430
> *Yeah he does. Just opened up all the engraving and DAMN!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


PICS :happysad: when's the show USO?


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Can't wait to see it at the show,looks great so far


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818+May 22 2011, 12:16 PM~20604449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably not going to make it to the show with this one. Doesn't look like the paint will be ready in time.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Decided to post a couple more pics. 
Handle bars done front and back








Forks








Sissy bar








Rear bumper


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 23 2011, 09:10 AM~20610167
> *Decided to post a couple more pics.
> Handle bars done front and back
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work uso


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

lookin good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 23 2011, 10:10 AM~20610167
> *Decided to post a couple more pics.
> Handle bars done front and back
> 
> ...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 23 2011, 10:10 AM~20610167
> *Decided to post a couple more pics.
> Handle bars done front and back
> 
> ...


 what that run you $$ if you dont mind me asking ?
trike is looking good cant wait to see it all built and in showing force


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+May 23 2011, 09:17 AM~20610213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't that much for the work done. Miguel does great work.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 23 2011, 09:58 AM~20610459
> *
> *


Parts came out clean. I ended up with that girl frame u built.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 23 2011, 03:09 PM~20611851
> *Parts came out clean. I ended up with that girl frame u built.
> *


Which one? The 16"?


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

looking real nice ...can't wait to see it this weekend


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 23 2011, 05:47 PM~20613332
> *looking real nice ...can't wait to see it this weekend
> *


This one is not going to make it out there. The paint work won't be fully done and don't want to take a half done bike.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 23 2011, 11:10 AM~20610167
> *Decided to post a couple more pics.
> Handle bars done front and back
> 
> ...


nice engraving


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 23 2011, 07:38 PM~20613851
> *This one is not going to make it out there. The paint work won't be fully done and don't want to take a half done bike.
> *


  was hoping to see it out there
really great build by the way


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Looks good bro, and big congrats to your son for doing a great job in school!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 23 2011, 05:15 PM~20613078
> *Which one? The 16"?
> *


The one u sold to the guy in Florida don't remember his name. :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 23 2011, 08:06 PM~20614124
> *The one u sold to the guy in Florida don't remember his name.  :happysad:
> *


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+May 23 2011, 06:53 PM~20613999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Put together the forks just wating on one more bolt from the plater.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Put the bumper on the trike kit.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Put the mirrors and the grips on the bars. Thinking about bending the mirror stems a bit to push them out.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Lookin good uso


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

looking good all parts look bad ass!


----------



## sanjocars (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 25 2011, 09:17 AM~20625562
> *Put the mirrors and the grips on the bars. Thinking about bending the mirror stems a bit to push them out.
> 
> 
> ...


looking nice


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+May 25 2011, 10:43 AM~20626118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 25 2011, 10:13 AM~20625525
> *Put together the forks just wating on one more bolt from the plater.
> 
> 
> ...


dangggg im staying behind!!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

wats new homie


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Not much just got a few more pieces back from the chrome shop. Paint is almost done but won't post pics until the bike is put back together.:biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

DVS said:


> Put together the forks just wating on one more bolt from the plater.




Fork look SICK!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Fork look SICK!!!!! :thumbsup:


Thanks bro I'm really happy with the engraver's work.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

hno:hno:hno:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Fleetangel said:


> hno:hno:hno:


Do you got a pic of your street trike?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

DVS said:


> Put together the forks just wating on one more bolt from the plater.


Nice parts... who did ur plating?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

POISON 831 said:


> Nice parts... who did ur plating?


Ventura Polish and Plating in L.A. they did good work but I had to send a couple parts back. What's up with your bike? Haven't seen it in a while.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

DVS said:


> Put together the forks just wating on one more bolt from the plater.



sick forks


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

sureñosbluez said:


> sick forks


Thanks bro. We can't wait to put it together.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DVS said:


> Do you got a pic of your street trike?


not yet!!!,....my phone messed up....but u gonna b a tough competitor for me!!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Fleetangel said:


> not yet!!!,....my phone messed up....but u gonna b a tough competitor for me!!!


 :biggrin: Don't even worry about it. It's all done for fun anyways, besides a little competition is what makes you better.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DVS said:


> :biggrin: Don't even worry about it. It's all done for fun anyways, besides a little competition is what makes you better.


TRUE THAT!!!...WUT COLOR R U PAINTING THE FRAME???


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Fleetangel said:


> TRUE THAT!!!...WUT COLOR R U PAINTING THE FRAME???


Some kind of purple. Gave the two painters full control to do what they want. Not to worried they some of the best up here.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DVS said:


> Some kind of purple. Gave the two painters full control to do what they want. Not to worried they some of the best up here.


TWO PAINTERS???DAMNG!....MINES LIKE COBALT BLUEFLAKED OUT...ITS A GIRLS FRAME...STILL GOING FOR PINSTRIPE THIS WEEKEND...ILL HAVE SOME PICS


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Fleetangel said:


> TWO PAINTERS???DAMNG!....MINES LIKE COBALT BLUEFLAKED OUT...ITS A GIRLS FRAME...STILL GOING FOR PINSTRIPE THIS WEEKEND...ILL HAVE SOME PICS


 Yeah my boy Gilbert from Gilbert's House of Lowriders is doing the paint and Raul from Delgado Customs is doing the pattern work. They both have topics in a post your ride section. Post up pics when you get them.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

DVS said:


> Ventura Polish and Plating in L.A. they did good work but I had to send a couple parts back. What's up with your bike? Haven't seen it in a while.


The chrome looks chingon!!! Did u end up going with gino afterall?? I just had it laying there bro ajajajajaja just cleaned it it was over a year i wouldnt clean it up so it took me a while... i might hit up the nite life show this weekend ... nice parts im sure ull do good at the shows homie


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DVS said:


> Yeah my boy Gilbert from Gilbert's House of Lowriders is doing the paint and Raul from Delgado Customs is doing the pattern work. They both have topics in a post your ride section. Post up pics when you get them.


for sure ill post some of the frame!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

POISON 831 said:


> The chrome looks chingon!!! Did u end up going with gino afterall?? I just had it laying there bro ajajajajaja just cleaned it it was over a year i wouldnt clean it up so it took me a while... i might hit up the nite life show this weekend ... nice parts im sure ull do good at the shows homie


Thanks bro. I actually went with Miguel Chavez, he does work for Jagster. I'm really happy with the work. Good luck at the show, your bike is really clean.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

What's up uso


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

looking good USO. cant wait to see it all done.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks Uso's . Got the main color shot and now it's off to get patterned out. :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Stone's final grades for the year. This is why we're building the trike.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Got the parts back from the first painter now off to the second one.:biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

looking good bro. cant wait to see it finished...


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Just waiting for Raul to have some free time to do some final work on it.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

DVS said:


> Just waiting for Raul to have some free time to do some final work on it.


:rofl:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> :rofl:


 Not that Raul. Raul Delgado from DC Customs


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Glad to see this bike is keeping your son motivated to do well in school. I still haven't found what will motivate my son


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Don't worry Uso I'm sure there is something out there that will motivate him. Might not have anything to do with lowriders or cars period.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

DVS said:


> Don't worry Uso I'm sure there is something out there that will motivate him. Might not have anything to do with lowriders or cars period.


 I'm sure we will find something but I know it isn't lowriders for sure. He really seems to be into the boats and watercrafts so many he can work for a customized and hooked up  I guess time will tell


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Your building this trike for a great cause, the grades are great and the progress on the build is just as good. Great job man, tell your boy to continue the good work in school next year so we can see this trike get finished, looking forward to it.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Your building this trike for a great cause, the grades are great and the progress on the build is just as good. Great job man, tell your boy to continue the good work in school next year so we can see this trike get finished, looking forward to it.


 Thanks bro. His end of the deal is up to date. I'm just playing catch up with the build.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Put the front end together today. Thanks Lesstime for the stem and other parts.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Coming together.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

DVS said:


> Coming together.



:thumbsup: me like


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

anytime bro let me know if theres anything else you might need trike looking good


DVS said:


> Put the front end together today. Thanks Lesstime for the stem and other parts.


----------



## kast (Jun 10, 2007)

do u still have the springer forks if so do u want to sell them im looking for a 26" springer


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

kast said:


> do u still have the springer forks if so do u want to sell them im looking for a 26" springer


This was a 20"and all the parts that came off of it went onto his other bike we're building to ride around town.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

One last shot for now. Next time you guys see it will be after final assembly.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

bike is coming together real nice USO!! awesome to see your son is doin GREAT in school. & your keeping him motivated to continue that!


----------



## Ehecatl (Jul 11, 2011)

Se ve chingona


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

SICKKK!!!!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments guys. It's coming along slower than we wanted but when it's done I'm sure we'll be really happy with it. We got good people working on it.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

After a slight miscalculation we had to put a hole in it and reform it. Sucks that it was painted already.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

DVS said:


> One last shot for now. Next time you guys see it will be after final assembly.


Is this going to be ready for the streetlow show in San Jose?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Is this going to be ready for the streetlow show in San Jose?


I could finish putting it together but it wouldn't be 100% done and would have to take it apart again to finish it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

DVS said:


> I could finish putting it together but it wouldn't be 100% done and would have to take it apart again to finish it.


So it will be ready for the LRM show in Woodland?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

streetlow show suck they dont juged right


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> streetlow show suck they dont juged right


X639283984198469149


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> streetlow show suck they dont juged right


Apparently LRM didn't do such a good job in LA. :biggrin:
Woodland is at the end of Sept. right?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

DVS said:


> Apparently LRM didn't do such a good job in LA. :biggrin:
> Woodland is at the end of Sept. right?


not really only thing that was wrong was the people that didnt get it but the show its self was good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

DVS said:


> Apparently LRM didn't do such a good job in LA. :biggrin:
> Woodland is at the end of Sept. right?


09/25


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

DVS said:


> One last shot for now. Next time you guys see it will be after final assembly.


 Lookin good USO


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> 09/25


Better be done by then really want to take this thing to Vegas.



LINCOLNSAL said:


> Lookin good USO


Thanks Uso


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WE'LL MEET IN VEGAS BRO!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice build bro


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

So all the paint work stuff was dropped off to get finished off. Should get it back in three weeks.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So we might see this on the 25th?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Picked up everything from the painter yesterday. Hey Raul at what stage of the paint job did you see it at?



socios b.c. prez said:


> So we might see this on the 25th?


Only on layitlow. Looks like Uso is supporting the Lolystics picnic instead of the Woodland show.


Kiloz said:


> Looking good!


Thanks


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

HOWS EVERYTHING GOING BRO?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Fleetangel said:


> HOWS EVERYTHING GOING BRO?


Everything is good. Was down in LA all day yesterday doing bike stuff. Went downtown to get material for the seat and that was insane never been down there. Should get everything recleared on wednesday then cut and buff and should be ready for reassembly. How's yours coming?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DVS said:


> Everything is good. Was down in LA all day yesterday doing bike stuff. Went downtown to get material for the seat and that was insane never been down there. Should get everything recleared on wednesday then cut and buff and should be ready for reassembly. How's yours coming?


HAHA THATS LA BRO!....ITS GOING ALRIGHT...GOING THROUGH SOME PROBLEMS BUT STILL PUSHING....I HAD EVERYTHING READY TO BE DONE BUT MONEY PROBLEMS GOT ON THE WAY NOW I HAVE TO CUT SOME STUFF OFF


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

DVS said:


> Picked up everything from the painter yesterday. Hey Raul at what stage of the paint job did you see it at?


I saw it when they were working on the box. It looked bad ass but I didnt take any pics.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Fleetangel said:


> HAHA THATS LA BRO!....ITS GOING ALRIGHT...GOING THROUGH SOME PROBLEMS BUT STILL PUSHING....I HAD EVERYTHING READY TO BE DONE BUT MONEY PROBLEMS GOT ON THE WAY NOW I HAVE TO CUT SOME STUFF OFF


That sucks bro. Are you still making it to Vegas with the bike though?



socios b.c. prez said:


> I saw it when they were working on the box. It looked bad ass but I didnt take any pics.


Wait until you see the rest of it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I can't wait!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DVS said:


> That sucks bro. Are you still making it to Vegas with the bike though?


YEAH IMA B THERE! IM GONNA SEE WUT I CAN GET DONE FOR VEGAS....


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

DVS said:


> That sucks bro. Are you still making it to Vegas with the bike though? Wait until you see the rest of it.


 I seen ur box done looks good


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

casper805 said:


> I seen ur box done looks good


Thanks. Was that your bike that was there on Saturday when I picked up the parts?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Wat color was it?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

White with some brown


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

pics for the ones that cant see it at the shows?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> pics for the ones that cant see it at the shows?


 No pics. This is going to be a nice trike. The paint is going to have that style that everyone likes.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

DVS said:


> White with some brown


 Nah he's doing mine to but that ones not mine


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

lesstime said:


> pics for the ones that cant see it at the shows?


I'm sure someone on here will post some from the picnic in two weeks



socios b.c. prez said:


> No pics. This is going to be a nice trike. The paint is going to have that style that everyone likes.


Thanks bro I've had good people working on it.



casper805 said:


> Nah he's doing mine to but that ones not mine


Right on.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Honor Roll was dropped off for clear today. Should get it back on Sunday. Next week's schedule, reassemble bike, replumb air ride, install audio and get seat done. Going to be a busy week.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

DVS said:


> Honor Roll was dropped off for clear today. Should get it back on Sunday. Next week's schedule, reassemble bike, replumb air ride, install audio and get seat done. Going to be a busy week.


Any pics before its done?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

I'll post some up when it's done. Probably like next Thursday.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Last chrome shipment for this year.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

This is a sick clean trike


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks just wait till you see the final paint.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD BRO!!!...U R WAY AHEAD ON FRONT OF ME...RAN TO SOME UNEXPECTED STUFF SO I WONT B ABLE TO HAVE MY TRIKE DONE BY VEGAS...


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

That sucks. Are you still going to the show though?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

YEAH N MY TRIKE TOO!! JUST WITH NOTAL THE UPDATES DONE!!...GOTTA HAVE A GOOD TIME!:biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Right on. I'll be assembling the trike this week.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

I REALLY CANT WAIT TO SEE IT BRO!!!..:O


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

After a two day battle with reinstalling a coaster brake assembly, only cause I'm stubborn and didn't want help, the trike will finally be put together. Should have some pics by this weekend.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

People Stone and I would like to thank.
D&A Customs...speaker box and custom air ride
Gilbert's House Of Lowriders...paint 
Haza Designs.....all custom parts
Curly's Pinstriping....stripes and patterns
AFM...audio install
Miguel C....engraving
Ventura Polish and Plating...chrome and polishing


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Sneak peak. Not making the show tomorrow cause of work.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DVS said:


> Sneak peak. Not making the show tomorrow cause of work.


SICK ASS PAINTJOB!!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Dropped off with my boy Cisco at AFM for the audio install. Next is air ride then should be ready for Vegas.


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DVS said:


> Dropped off with my boy Cisco at AFM for the audio install. Next is air ride then should be ready for Vegas.


U DEFF AT THE TOP BRO!!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks. This thing has been fighting me the whole way but it's coming along nice.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DVS said:


> Thanks. This thing has been fighting me the whole way but it's coming along nice.


SAME HAPPENED TO ME TOO....THATS Y I CANT FINISH MINE....STILL HAVE SOME OBSTACLES ON THE WAY


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Looking Awsome, your taking street class trike to a new level* :thumbsup:



DVS said:


> Sneak peak. Not making the show tomorrow cause of work.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Bad Company 64 said:


> *Looking Awsome, your taking street class trike to a new level* :thumbsup:


Thanks bro. Your son's trike really clean too. I like clean and simple.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

looking clean, i dig the engraving. cant wait to see it in person. makes me want to start working on my trike now instead of jan.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

DVS said:


> Dropped off with my boy Cisco at AFM for the audio install. Next is air ride then should be ready for Vegas.


Nice engraving.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Put it all together last night. Just a couple more things and it will be 100% for now.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Lookin good USO


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Ready to go to Vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

YOUR TRIKE IS NICE.. :thumbsup:


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Ehecatl (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice trike


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DVS said:


> Ready to go to Vegas


DAMN CLEANNNNN!!!!!! I LOVE THIS TRIKE!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Fleetangel said:


> DAMN CLEANNNNN!!!!!! I LOVE THIS TRIKE!!


Thanks bro. Have you seen the picture in the trike topic?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

DVS said:


> Ready to go to Vegas


UnFuckingBelievable......:worship: love how you pulled it off with "0" frame mods


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

DVS said:


> Ready to go to Vegas



:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


NICE F'KN TRIKE.
MAD PROPS. 
&& STREET IS THE WAY TO GO.! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DVS said:


> Thanks bro. Have you seen the picture in the trike topic?


YES I SAW IT!!!...U GOT ME WORRIED NOW!!!>..I GUESS NEXT YEAR WILL BE A BETTER YEAR FOR ME


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

DVS said:


> Thanks bro. Have you seen the picture in the trike topic?


this trike came out soo sick! any pics of the back? the box looks badass with all the stereo in it


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

PINK86REGAL said:


> this trike came out soo sick! any pics of the back? the box looks badass with all the stereo in it


Thanks. I don't have any of the back with the box on. Going to take some shots this week and make a build book for all the small unseen details. This is one of those need to see in person type trikes.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Ready for Vegas leaving in the morning. See you guys on Saturday. Just look for the white four door silverado.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

DVS said:


> Ready for Vegas leaving in the morning. See you guys on Saturday. Just look for the white four door silverado.


ill be in the shampaigh colored toyota tundra. ill probly hang my club banner on the tail gate while i wait to go in.


----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)

DVS said:


> Ready for Vegas leaving in the morning. See you guys on Saturday. Just look for the white four door silverado.


see you guys.............. there cant wait to see it....


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

DVS said:


>


 Looks real good USO wish I was there. Go luck fam


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

DVS said:


>


 came out so sick!!


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:came out nice homie


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

double post. the net sucks here.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ill keep an eye out tomarrow for your trike. :thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice. Turning this one into a trike for my daughter and she wants me to build something like that for the back. She just wants to make sure I leave a spot to put a bench seat for her little sister in the back. Good Inspiration and motivation. :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DVS said:


>


IT WAS NICE MEETING U USO!...SEE U NEXT YEAR!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Fleetangel said:


> IT WAS NICE MEETING U USO!...SEE U NEXT YEAR!


Yeah bro it was good meeting you too. Hope to see you next year for sure.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DVS said:


> Yeah bro it was good meeting you too. Hope to see you next year for sure.


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

DVS said:


>


nice meeting you and your son CONGRATS see you next year


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

lesstime said:


> nice meeting you and your son CONGRATS see you next year


Thanks


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Some pics by oneofakind


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Bike looked great at the show. Congrates


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

wet-n-wild said:


> Bike looked great at the show. Congrates


Thanks Uso.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Trike was looking bad ass in Vegas bro. Congrats!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Did you place at the show?


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

DVS said:


>


 This is a nice trike


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Where is the battery for the audio located?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Trike was looking bad ass in Vegas bro. Congrats!!!


Thanks bro your bike looked really nice too.



socios b.c. prez said:


> Did you place at the show?


Yeah Stone took home first place.



bullet one said:


> This is a nice trike


Thanks



ClassicPlayer said:


> Where is the battery for the audio located?


It's in the box.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

who took 3rd?? we like to congrat to him/her


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

lesstime said:


> who took 3rd?? we like to congrat to him/her


 All chrome 26' from TOPDOGS..!


----------



## C.H.D.B.C.SJ (Jun 15, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

whats good bro new pics of upgrades


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

clean trike the paint is very detail keep up the good grades :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

lesstime said:


> whats good bro new pics of upgrades


Haven't messed with it yet. Been busy working on a stroller for my son that is about two weeks away. Got a few things done that didn't get done in time for Vegas last year. Anything new with yours?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

not much put some new mirrors on it and got the TV working 

post some pics everyone loves Honor Roll


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

As soon as I get around to putting them on and actually taking a picture I'll put something up.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

coo coo


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

WUZ GOOD HOMIE


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

One of the new things for Honor Roll this year.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You bringing it to the Woodland show?


----------



## Eddiebaja (Sep 6, 2012)

Very nice trike !!! Good job


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> You bringing it to the Woodland show?


No we got a club wedding that day. Danny is still thinking about taking Sk8t or Ryde though.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

DVS said:


> One of the new things for Honor Roll this year.


nice very nice


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

DVS said:


> TTT


WAS UP BROTHA HOW YOU BEEN SEE YOU IN VEGAS...


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> WAS UP BROTHA HOW YOU BEEN SEE YOU IN VEGAS...


We've been good just finishing up some stuff for Vegas. How's everything with you? OG taking his trike year?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

DVS said:


> We've been good just finishing up some stuff for Vegas. How's everything with you? OG taking his trike year?


EVERYTHING GOOD OVER HERE YUP HE TAKIN HIS TRIKE


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> EVERYTHING GOOD OVER HERE YUP HE TAKIN HIS TRIKE


Right on bro. We'll see you guys out in Vegas. I believe we'll be in the same spot as last year.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Taking this Street Trike game to a whole new level. See you guys in Vegas


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

DVS said:


> Taking this Street Trike game to a whole new level. See you guys in Vegas


DAMN LOOKIN REAL GOOD BROTHA TAKIN TO A WHOLE NEW LEVEL....!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Sick parts bro see you in Vegas taking 1st for sure


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks fellas. My son is still earning his parts with his grades. Still have a few more things to do for next year.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Lookin real good uso


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

DVS said:


> Taking this Street Trike game to a whole new level. See you guys in Vegas


Nce


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

DVS said:


> Taking this Street Trike game to a whole new level. See you guys in Vegas


Nice


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LOOKING GOOD BRO!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

INKEDUP said:


> LOOKING GOOD BRO!


Thanks bro.


----------



## Lewislowriders (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey pal Wer did u get the chrome air kit parts?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Which parts exactly? Lines and fittings are stainless steel and got polished, cylinder was also polished.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

nothing new but just bringing it back up.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

hanging out at a show in Watsonville


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

DVS said:


> hanging out at a show in Watsonville


NICE


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT plan on bringing this out to more shows this year. Stone wants to show along side his little brother.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Throw back for ya.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Nice picture thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yea it's been a minute since I seen this.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

The bike sat all year. Don't think we hit any shows. Finishing up the Niner stadium had me busy every weekend during show season. We'll be out this year with the trike and the Lil Tiger


----------

